# Great park Crit



## horvatht (Feb 27, 2012)

Anybody know anything about these races on Thursday night in El toro 
Were do I sign up? 
What is the address? 
Thanks


----------



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

Heres the linky 

Please note that theres no race this week.

http://www.racegreatpark.com/


----------

